# Close to dead piraya!



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I received my 3 pirayas today from Ash and all arrived alive with a few ammonia burns. I noticed one of them was especially weak. But before I put them in the tank I fed my other pygos shrimp so they would have full stomachs. I also put about 10 feeders in to make sure they wouldnt mess with the new pirayas. I come back home two hours later to find one of my new pirayas almost dead with bight marks clean to the bone.







Here are two pics of him, he seems like he's struggling to survive and I feel so sorry for him







I have already moved him into an established 10g tank. I really want to do as much as I can for him but he just looks really bad.







I want to try to give him a salt bath and I am not sure how much to add. Can someone help me please.







Do I also need to raise the temp? Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

He looks really bad...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sh*t? sorry dude.... i dono


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I just added 1tsp of salt. I'll see if he pulls through tomorrow morning...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry to hear about it Bro..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DAMN!!!!!







Dude EL.. sorry to say man, your P isnt gonna make it. You might as well freeze it to help keep it suffering more. Even if you tried to hopital it back to health, the fins wont grow back normal, it'll grow back deforemed, can be open target for other disease, and will def be killed by your other Ps for its weakness. Sorry man..


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

you can try adding about 1tbsp aquarium salt per ten gallons but I think your piraya will die anyway. sorry about your loss.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Damn man..this sucks f*cking caribes, I bet they did it. Did you change the decor before putting them in there. Just relieve him from his pain the little poor fellow.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

What i would do is put him in a small container that has a lot of hole for water to get in there so that hes almost always propped up, but ya if he does pull through he probably won't look as great as he normally did. Sorry but you never know he may be ok. I think if he lives a night or two he will be ok.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

oh man, that really sucks big time, i really feel bad about the fish man, i dont think he'll make it eather. to much of it was bitten of for that fish to recover.

sorry
ASH


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I agree with the others... euthanize it. Sorry.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

oooh







Sorry bro, thats harsh. Seems to be an odd looking injury, I say that because the tail fin remains. If any fish comes injured it should be separated before introduction to the shoal.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

teck, 
Sorry Buddy....dam....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

This guy passed away...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

i think we should have a moment of silence 4 him


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...sorry dude


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t that is sad!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sorry for your loss. Ps can be such bastards.

Joe


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats was bad
sorry








dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man.. but dont let this discourage you from getting your future Piraya shoal


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your loss...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Aw man, what a bummer.

At least you still have the other two right?


----------

